# Current Babies



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

I recently bred my 2nd generation does to a very pretty fuzzy buck with good type, amazing compared to my girls. Tell me what you think of them, just keep in mind that they are 3rd generation off pet store lines. I will post more pics later!


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking good! I love his markings


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you on deviantart? I think I'm following you on there cuz I saw that pic "cup of moo"


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That ivory does have good type, -with good selection- it's not terribly hard to improve off of pet store mice


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That ivory does have good type, -with good selection- it's not terribly hard to improve off of pet store mice


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That ivory does have good type, -with good selection- it's not terribly hard to improve off of pet store mice 

*edit* Triple post  I'm sorry for creating extra work mods; I am having internet problems over here.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Ha, Moo has identical face marking as my favourite buck 
Doe's got great ears in my opinion, congratulations - I'm trying to improve my mice type too, and I know that it's really hard having only pet store types at hand. You did a really good job!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The doe has been named "Sage" and turned out to be a very poorly pointed himi.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They are very nice! I love Moo.


----------

